# Braunalgen nur auf Wasseroberfläche



## ABu (29. Sep. 2011)

Guten tag,

ich habe ein algenbefall, aber weiss nicht um welche art von alge es sich hierbei handelt.

bei meinem teich handelt es sich um einen naturteich mit 2000m³ wasservolumen und wenig schatten, vor einem jahr fand eine grundreinigung statt wobei alle seerosen (ca. die hälfte der oberfläche war damit bedeckt) entfernt wurden, nun hat sich seit jahresmitte eine braune ablagerung an der oberfläche gebildet.

 wie kann ich herrausfinden was das ist und wenn jemand eine vermutung hat, worum es sich dabei handelt und was ich dagegen unternehmen kann.

ich danke im vorraus für jegliche hilfe und jeden ratschlag


----------



## karsten. (30. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Braunalgen nur auf Wasseroberfläche*

Deine "Braunalgen" sind Blaualgen 

gib mal *Cyanobakterien* in unsere Suchfunktion ein !

mfG


----------



## Hagalaz (30. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Braunalgen nur auf Wasseroberfläche*

Also kann sein das ich mich irre hatte Blaualgen schon im Aquarium und die sahen ganz anderst aus die haben richtige bau-grüne Teppiche gebildet.
Sicher das das Blaualgen sind?


----------



## karsten. (30. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Braunalgen nur auf Wasseroberfläche*

Nein ! 

deshalb sollte er sich ja über Cyanos belesen 

ich hab ja auch nur die Fotos gesehen   

nur

Braunalgen sind es nicht
Grasfrösche nicht grün 
und 
Blaualgen selten blau

mfg


----------



## Elfriede (30. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Braunalgen nur auf Wasseroberfläche*

Hallo Darius,

es gibt sehr viele Arten von Blaualgen. In Aquarien kommen häufig Oscillatoria vor, die blaugrüne bis schwarzblaue Überzüge auf Boden und Pflanzen bilden. Diese Algen hatten oder haben auch Dany und Andrea in ihren Teichen. Welche Blaualgen bei Dir die Oberfläche bedecken, könnte man nur mit dem Mikroskop feststellen. Dass es Blaualgen sind, daran zweifle ich eigentlich  nicht. Bedecken sie Deine Wasseroberfläche nur zu gewissen Tageszeiten oder immer,- zur Gänze oder nur in Ufernähe?

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Griechenland 
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (30. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Braunalgen nur auf Wasseroberfläche*

Hallo Darius,

Ich habe mir soeben Dein Profil näher angeschaut und gesehen , dass Du mehrere Teiche hast. 

Wie groß ist der Teich von dem Deine Fotos stammen oder sind alle Teiche von den Algen betroffen, oder was sonst auf der Oberfläche schwimmt? Kannst Du vielleicht eine Aufnahme des gesamten Teichs einstellen, von dem Deine Aufnahmen stammen? Hast Du viel Schlamm am Boden?  Es könnte nämlich auch sein, dass die Braunfärbung der schwimmenden Schichte vom Teichschlamm kommt, den die Algen beim Aufsteigen mitreißen.

Leider gibt es noch keine  Informationen über Deine  Teichanlage, deshalb ist es schwierig, sich ein Bild davon zu machen und Schlüsse daraus zu ziehen. Dass nach Deiner Profilbeschreibung Deine Teiche filterlos laufen und viele Tiere beherbergen, die viel Schmutz machen, lässt vermuten, dass sich je nach Alter der Teiche schon sehr viel Schlamm am Boden abgelagert hat und die Teiche sehr nährstoffreiches Wasser haben müssen, es sei denn, Du hast wirklich sehr viele, stark nährstoffzehrende Pflanzen im Teich, die aber vielleicht auch schon überfordert sind.

Wenn Du etwas mehr an Informationen einstellst, dann werden sich gewiss einige erfahrene Forumsteilnehmer melden, die über mehr Wissen verfügen als ich.

Nochmals liebe Grüße aus Paros 
Elfriede


----------



## ABu (30. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Braunalgen nur auf Wasseroberfläche*

danke schonmal,
 fuer den hinweiss das es sich dabei um blaualgen handeln kann und danke fuer den link ueber Cyanobakterien damit werde ich mich eingehend beschäfftigen.

wenn jemand noch weitere ideen hat worum es sich dabei handelt, stelle ich gerne weitere informationen(bilder o.ä.) ueber die umstaende des teiches hier zur verfügung.
danke nochma


----------



## ABu (1. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Braunalgen nur auf Wasseroberfläche*

Zu den neuen fotos 

1.foto: von 2010 vor der teichreinigung(groesstenteils mit seerosen bedeckt)

2. und 3. foto: von 2011 nach der teichreinigung(alle seerosen und den schlamm mit einem Bagger entfernt) trotz des massiven algen vorkommens sind keine toten tiere zu entdecken, im gegenteil es ist eine große tierische biologie zu beobachten.


----------



## Digicat (1. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Braunalgen nur auf Wasseroberfläche*

Servus ABu

Herzlich Willkommen meinerseits 

Bitte nimm es nicht persönlich 

aber warum vernichtet man so ein Biotop, wie auf Bild 1 

Da war alles eingespielt 

Nach der Radikal-Kur ist es wie mit einer Neuanlage ... alles muß sich erst wieder einspielen ...

Dazu gehören auch Algen, egal welcher Art ...

Jetzt braucht es wieder viele Jahre geduld :beten


----------



## ABu (1. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Braunalgen nur auf Wasseroberfläche*

Die biologie hatte in 2010 unter dem starken wachstum der seerose, verschiedensten tierarten in ihrer population sehr geschadet, insbesondere der seefrösche. daraufhin habe ich mich nach längerem überlegen  zum kahlschlag entschlossen. es lässt sich in der population bereits ein sehr positiver trend anhand der jungtiere (z.B. des grassfrosches, der __ erdkröte und des seefrosches) beobachten.


----------



## Digicat (1. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Braunalgen nur auf Wasseroberfläche*

Servus ABu

Das kann ich so net ganz nachvollziehen 

Wenn es nur um "Freies Wasser" geht, hätte damals auch die Reduzierung der Seerosen um nur ein Drittel auch gereicht ...

Ich weiß, Teichsanierung ... wenn schon denn schon ... aber die Biologie leidet halt zu 100% ...

Ich befürworte lediglich eine Sanierung auf Etappen ...

1/3 Heuer
1/3 nächstes Jahr
1/3 übernächstes ...

So hat man immer 2/3 vitale Biologie die das 1/3 bald wieder belebt ...

OK, nützt jetzt eh nix mehr ... aber für die Zukunft


----------



## ABu (7. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Braunalgen nur auf Wasseroberfläche*

Moin

Zum ursprünglichen Thema: Braunalgen

Wir haben eine wasserprobe an das niedersächsische gesundheitsamt in aurich gegeben und die haben festgestellt das es sich um verschiedene Grünalgen(u.a. Gallertalge, Kugelgrünalge, viereckige Vierlingsgrünalge etc.) handelt.

Schöne grüsse an ^^karsten. von wegen blaualgen?!

Mfg abu


----------



## karsten. (7. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Braunalgen nur auf Wasseroberfläche*

Danke für die Grüße !


----------

